# Another BFN



## Heaver (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello,
We have just had our 3rd icsi, ET was 6th Feb and we were due to test 22nd Feb,all was well until a couple of hours ago when I got the dreaded AF  Got really bad cramps for a couple of hours and then it arrived, feel completely gutted, didn't even make it to test day. I just really wanted to ask if anyone knows if its ok to stop the crinone now? I won't be able to speak to the clinic as I can only call/get hold of them pm and I work shifts (lates this week) and can't phone from work so won't get hold of them till Friday on my day off. I need to go and keep myself busy now as I can't get to sleep and I can't stop crying.   
Many thanks
H


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Heaver   so sorry to hear your news...I'd personally say to continue with the crinone until test day and then re test as some people have bled and then gone on to have a positive test on the day..

Is there not a support number you can contact out of hours?


----------



## Heaver (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello Beachgirl, many thanks for your reply, I rang the clinic this morning and left a message on the answerphone and just hoping they call back before I leave for work, i don't think they will as callbacks are normally between 3/4pm but I can hope. They do have another line but its only for emergencies out of hours. I read through some other posts last night and they all say the same advise as you, so i'll keep taking it until test day ( thats gonna be "fun" with AF in full flow  ). Many thanks again for your advise,
Best wishes to you
H


----------

